# newbie wondering about hideaways with 68 chrome bumper



## mybadz71 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello newbie here. I have a 68 Lemans with the chrome bumper. I want the hideaways. Can I put them on with this bumper. I saw a black gto at a car show today. It was a 68, front bumper painted black, but I tapped the bumper, it was metal and had hideaways. Does anyone know if I can do this. Please advise. Thx for the help!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I have been told, no you can not use the hide-away lights with a chrome bumper. This guy must have fabbed up his own brackets or such.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The chrome bumpers do not have the mounting provisions for any of the hide-away brackets or actuators, so the system will not mount to anything except the Endura bumper. If you had an Endura bumper laying side-by-side a chrome bumper, you could probably duplicate, fabricate, and weld in mounting platforms to the chrome bumper to duplicate the Endura configuration, but the time involved wouldn't be worth the savings of not just buying an Endura to start with.

I've converted open Endura bumpers to hide-away bumpers, and even doing the full conversion on an Endura car is a ton of work... there's a crap-load more to it than just installing some headlight doors...

Lars


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

lars said:


> The chrome bumpers do not have the mounting provisions for any of the hide-away brackets or actuators, so the system will not mount to anything except the Endura bumper. If you had an Endura bumper laying side-by-side a chrome bumper, you could probably duplicate, fabricate, and weld in mounting platforms to the chrome bumper to duplicate the Endura configuration, but the time involved wouldn't be worth the savings of not just buying an Endura to start with.
> 
> I've converted open Endura bumpers to hide-away bumpers, and even doing the full conversion on an Endura car is a ton of work... there's a crap-load more to it than just installing some headlight doors...
> 
> Lars


This is one of the reasons why I like the non-hide-away headlights mpre than the hide-away headlights.


----------

